# Any Good Supplements/Performance Boosters To Improve Cardio?



## XtremeJ_AKKI

Howdy,

 Wondering if anyone know of anything that will enhance one's cardio performance for a short time ( nothing long-term or permanent, just for an hour or so ). Anything?


----------



## Zepp

In the short term?  Amphetamines.  Obviously not a healthy idea.

I'd be skeptical of anything that enhanced cardio performance in the short term.


----------



## moromoro

creatine


----------



## RyuShiKan

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *creatine *



Thats absolutely incorrect.
The body uses Adenosine Triphosphate (ATP) and Creatine Phosphate for anaerobic exercise. When continued exercise severely depletes ATP and Creatine but movement is still required the demands for glycogen and oxygen become higher .and thus your body goes into an aerobic phase which uses more glycogen and oxygen instead of ATP or Creatine. 
ATP or Creatine do not require oxygen to perform their functions.
An easy way to remember this concept is ATP and Creatine are used more during ballistic/explosive movements done for short periods of time such as lifting weights or anaerobic phases, and glycolysis occurs during more aerobic phases like a mile run.


----------



## RyuShiKan

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *In the short term?  Amphetamines.   *



Again this is incorrect.
These kinds of drugs make your resting heart rate faster and speed up your use of oxygen in the blood.
With a faster heart rate you will push more blood and oxygen through your system but you will aslo use it faster too and therefore cancel any benefits you hope to gain by taking them.


----------



## moromoro

RyuShiKan 

 you seem to be very knowlegable on the subject do you recommend the use of steriods suck as stanazol to improve speed and power for the martial arts????????


----------



## moromoro

> steriods suck as stanazol



steriods such as stanazol

sorry


----------



## RyuShiKan

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *RyuShiKan
> 
> you seem to be very knowlegable on the subject do you recommend the use of steriods suck as stanazol to improve speed and power for the martial arts???????? *



I dont recommend steroids for anybody (unless prescribed by a doctor for medical uses for example hereditary angio edema) and think people that take them are playing with fire.


----------



## RyuShiKan

.


----------



## Abbax8

The body needs good nutrition to build muscle, bone, etc.,  repair injuries, and help it fight off disease. In the supplement area, there are products known as whole foods, that provide the body with the vitamins, minerals and amino acids needed. Taken consistently, along with a sensible diet and proper training, these have the potential to boost performence. I have been taking such a supplement for years and have the results to be very satisfying.

                                                                Peace
                                                                 Dennis


----------



## Withered Soul

A sugar bag.  
Seriously though, I wouldn't go into this whole supplements to increase body mass/cardio/whatever to aid you in training. I'd prefer to earn it honestly. It makes me feel a lot better. :boxing:


----------



## Kempojujutsu

I use a product made by Advocare. It is Metabolic nutrition system. I also use energy drinks called spark, Catalyst and performance gold. You can check them out at www.advocare. I also sell there product. They also have the largest non-paid endorsers in sports.
Bob:asian:


----------



## MartialArtist

There is no quick fix to improve ANYTHING.  There is no magic pill, no magic supplement.  If there was, you wouldn't be able to get it without a prescription and it would be heavily regulated.

The best thing is amptle rest and a good, clean diet.

There are no quick fixes for improving stamina.  However, there are some things you can do to improve ENERGY.  Energy and cardiovascular endurance are two different totally different things although they can easily be confused.  Cardiovascular endurance is done through proper training, diet, and rest.  Energy can be improved with diet, exercise, and rest, but energy is one component of cardiovascular endurance.

Quick fixes for energy are caffiene.  But they won't improve your cardiovascular endurance at all.  You can have all the colas and espressos you want, they won't do anything to improve your cardio.  They will just perk you up temporarily and then you'll burn out.  There are many wrestlers who take caffiene during a meet so they are perked up before the match.  A match is 6 minutes long, and it's not for stamina but just to perk you up.  However, no wrestler takes caffiene during a tournament where it's usual to have 3-5 matches spread 40 minutes apart or more...  That's like signing your death warrant.


----------



## Zepp

Uh, RyuShikan, I don't know where you got your information about ATP (adenosine triphosphate) or why you think it has anything to do with creatine in particular (the extra amino acids and phosphate maybe?), but what you said doesn't make much sense.  ATP is the nucleoside (not to be confused with a nucleotide) that your body uses as it's primary source of energy.  Many of the chemical cycles in the body, and in particular active transport across cellular membranes, are activated by the energy released from cleaving the bond between the second and third phosphates of ATP.  The difference between aerobic and anaerobic metabolism is how ATP is made and how much is available, not whether it is used.

There's no point in citing a specific source of information here, as any biology textbook at high school level or above should explain this with plenty of detail.

I don't know much about amphetamines though so I'll take your word for it there. :asian: 

Sorry, I don't mean to be nitpicky or to take this thread off-topic.  It's just that being a biology major, I had to correct that.


----------



## RyuShiKan

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *Uh, RyuShikan, I don't know where you got your information about ATP (adenosine triphosphate) or why you think it has anything to do with creatine in particular (the extra amino acids and phosphate maybe?), but what you said doesn't make much sense. *



Uh yourself.
Re-read my post and then you can correct your comments.......you can plainly see were I said:
*The body uses Adenosine Triphosphate (ATP) and Creatine Phosphate for anaerobic exercise.*
I got my information from Frederick Hatfield Ph.Ddo an internet search if you want to find out about him and many of the top athletes he has trained..........or read his book Fitness the Complete Guide, from which that bit of information comes.


----------



## RyuShiKan

My original response was to moromoros comment about creatine.
Activities that require more than a few seconds of effort, such as running or other aerobic activity depend on glycolysis for ATP production than creatine.


----------



## moromoro

i say just stick to the protein drinks and keep training if you want you can add supplements but ask you PT or gym consultant first.


----------



## Zepp

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *My original response was to moromoros comment about creatine.
> Activities that require more than a few seconds of effort, such as running or other aerobic activity depend on glycolysis for ATP production than creatine. *



It was this comment from your earlier post that I primarily was responding to:


> When continued exercise severely depletes ATP and Creatine but movement is still required the demands for glycogen and oxygen become higher .and thus your body goes into an aerobic phase which uses more glycogen and oxygen instead of ATP or Creatine.



Glycogen and oxygen are used by the body to make ATP, in aerobic respiration.  They're not used instead of it.

Maybe you worded it wrong?


----------



## RyuShiKan

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *
> Maybe you worded it wrong? *




I think it is more like you misunderstood it since it was a direct quote from from Frederick Hatfield Ph.D..........someone with a Ph.D. on the subject. If you want to argue this point anymore I suggest you take it up with him.


----------



## Zepp

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *I think it is more like you misunderstood it since it was a direct quote from from Frederick Hatfield Ph.D..........someone with a Ph.D. on the subject. If you want to argue this point anymore I suggest you take it up with him. *



My sources are written by those with Ph.D's on the subject as well.  Maybe it was a typo.  I just might take it up with him if I'm ever bored enough.


----------



## RyuShiKan

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> * I just might take it up with him if I'm ever bored enough. *




Ya you do that..........


----------



## Zepp

Ever wonder why some people just can't resist the temptation to have the last word?


----------



## RyuShiKan

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *Ever wonder why some people just can't resist the temptation to have the last word? *



Not really. 
But I do get tired of people like you either misquoting or misreading other people's posts. This is the 2nd or 3rd time you have done it to my posts. The last time was in the "Jurisprudence of Bad Budo". 
It might be a good idea in the future to read the post and understand it before you comment instead of giving a knee jerk reaction.


----------



## Zepp

I understood your post just fine this time.  The information you gave was incorrect, no matter what your source is.


----------



## RyuShiKan

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *I understood your post just fine this time.  The information you gave was incorrect, no matter what your source is. *




Like I said before...........if you think it's wrong.........take it up with the person I quoted Frederick Hatfield Ph.D..........but I guess you being a high school student or possibly an undergraduate would know better than someone with a Ph.D


----------



## Zepp

Dr. Hatfield's PhD is in the "social sciences of sport."  He may be best athletic trainer in the world, but there's absolutely no reason to assume that he would neccessarily know more about the functions of ATP in the body than any of the PhD's I know with a backround in molecular biology or biochemistry.

But I guess his book must be correct in all aspects, since you agree with it, right?


----------



## RyuShiKan

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *But I guess his book must be correct in all aspects, since you agree with it, right? *




Since you didn't understand my original post and continue to act like a child about it I really cant see much point in continuing with this.


----------



## Zepp

Then why is it that you feel compelled to continue replying to someone who acts so much like a child in your opinion?


----------



## arnisador

Please, keep the discussion polite and professional.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

